
How a bunch of government space geeks at NASA won the internet - doppp
http://qz.com/420267/how-a-bunch-of-government-space-geeks-at-nasa-won-the-internet/
======
bootload
_" This personal voice gets at the heart of how social media function: They
make people care. NASA’s probes have (or rather, appear to have) wants and
desires and goals, and that makes us invested in their successes."_

Great read, there is something in this statement that goes to the heart of
story telling. Something that could be done in/via code.

